# Will it be easier to find IT Jobs now the recession is over?



## iburrows (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Right so The Confederation of British Industry has declared the worst of the recession to be over… So does this mean it will now be easier to find IT Jobs?

I have a feeling that only the crème de la crème of the IT Workforce will find it any easier as with all the redundancies and cut back from the past few months there is going to be so much competition for the mainstream IT roles… Then again I guess the guys with really specialist skills are always going to be in demand no matter what the state of the economy is.

My current contract ends in 3 months time but I am already flat out looking for my next role as if I don’t work then I don’t eat.

If any of you are job hunting at the moment I would be interested in how you are finding the marketplace

Ian


----------



## spokanescott09 (May 25, 2009)

The recession is over? If that was true, why is there no jobs here, and people are still being laid off... LOL


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi there.

Its kinda grueling at the moment. Most of the time you feel like you might be bending over backwards to find something. There are however a few places i have seen where things are more positive.

I guess its true. The more you have the better you get. Maybe if in the meantime we took a few extra classes, brushed up on a few new skills, a different sector of the market will be available to us. 

And it IS true :grin: as long as a computer runs a factory, or is an integral part of a company, they're going to need us to either fix, upgrade, or program better faster applications to work from.


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

its true, and with the media nowdays its hard to figure out exactly who is right. Some offer good news when others shoot it to shreds with bad news. I mean we arent all born statisticians or researchers, so we rely on others that do and end up with a confusing amount of information in the end.


----------

